# Fun with Craigslist



## jc64 (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this on another forum I am on. Thought I share.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Lets see what you all come up with.

*1) Go to Craigslist*

*2) Go to your current city*

*3) Go to the "FREE" section*

*4) The Fifth item down is your weapon*
*     against the zombie horde*

Mine is 'Patio concrete chunks.'

jc 

ps: One of the guys got a butterfly net. Haha


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be defending our homestead from a funky vintage chartreuse striped rocking armchair

Well maybe from the garage, cuz this ain't making its way into the house unless Archie Bunker or Frazer's dad is moving in. Duct tape patching is optional.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like I have some work to do before this one can be weaponized.......

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/3240469340.html

Edit:

Firewood that I gotta cut down, clean-up, and haul off for free. Figures. 

Maybe I can hit'em with the falling tree. Or use the saw.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 31, 2012)

I got a piano, I figure my singing would keep most zombies away!!


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 31, 2012)

A large homemade bar on wheels, that'll work............
http://maine.craigslist.org/zip/3240188225.html


----------



## bioman (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like I'll be throwing free dirt at em !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 31, 2012)

Plastic flower pots...Better take cover!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 31, 2012)

A faux leather couch, put them to sleep I guess


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 31, 2012)

Two junk metal lawn mowers . . . hmmm . . . maybe if I can get them fixed up with the spinning blades of death. If not I can remove the blades and use them as crude machetes and turn the rest of the mower into shrapnel perhaps . . . while Hoss distracts the zombies by pouring them drinks with his home-made bar on wheels.


----------



## lukem (Aug 31, 2012)

I see some potential here:

http://terrehaute.craigslist.org/zip/3237436225.html

Killing is his binnus....and binnus is gooood.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm armed and dangerous with my Metal File Cabinet, BRING IT ZOMBIE SCUM!


----------



## pen (Aug 31, 2012)

Watch your step! I'm armed with "clean used motor oil!"

I had to double check my counting, I almost had to use "adorable playful kittens" 

pen


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm going to fight the zombies with a broken pencil sharpener......BRING IT ON!!

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/3219580988.html


----------



## smoke show (Aug 31, 2012)

FREE - 3 scrap TVs


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 31, 2012)

Free firewood...you cut down the three trees and you get to keep the wood...lol


----------



## jeromehdmc (Aug 31, 2012)

Free dug up violets here.
They may look pretty but they are zombie killin machines.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2012)

Dirt Devil vacuum cleaner. Sucks up zombies I guess.

Up. I said up.


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2012)

begreen said:


> Looks like I'm going to be defending our homestead from a funky vintage chartreuse striped rocking armchair
> 
> Well maybe from the garage, cuz this ain't making its way into the house unless Archie Bunker or Frazer's dad is moving in. Duct tape patching is optional.
> 
> View attachment 72926


 

I figured this thing out. It has a secret weapon that is guaranteed to work against zombies. The chair has a lifetime of OMFs stored in it. This thing is lethal I tell ya. I just have lure them in to sit in it and the chair will take over.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 31, 2012)

I gotta beat em away with two "nice" sets of left-handed golf clubs...9-Iron oughta work if there's a Tiger Woods Zombie...


----------



## fossil (Aug 31, 2012)

Girls and Womens clothes.  Yesiree, when I deck myself out in my new ensemble, ain't no Zombie I won't be able to seduce and lure to its demise.


----------



## n3pro (Aug 31, 2012)

ha ha!   Zombie don't stand a chance! 

27 Inch RCA COLORTRAK 2000 Digital Control TV. Exellent condition, works well.
PICK UP ONLY. HEAVY 

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/3242428601.html


----------



## aussiedog3 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm good, got myself a big 'ol dog, half black lab, half sharpei!  Ye Haw!  He is kinda cute.  Too bad I don't need another dog.
Beware Zombie Hoard


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 31, 2012)

that's funny right there... (Two Rhode Island Red Roosters)


----------



## jeromehdmc (Sep 1, 2012)

I checked again this morning and guess what...
*USED FLUIDS (Hillsdale lake)*


Thankfully it's just mostly used motor oil. Burn Zombie burn.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 1, 2012)

A FOUR PERSON HOT TUB YEEESSSSSS  this is gonna be amazing ! I get to befriend zombies them bash them over the head with a hot tub ! Muwahahaha


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> A FOUR PERSON HOT TUB YEEESSSSSS  this is gonna be amazing ! I get to befriend zombies them bash them over the head with a hot tub ! Muwahahaha


Drown 'em, lol.

Today's weapon is a 150GB Western Digital Hard Drive.  Hmmm.  Maybe I can modify it to spit razor sharp platters out at 7000 rpm.  Or use it like a flail and just brain the bastards.


----------



## JoeyD (Sep 1, 2012)

It seems upholstery tassels in blue and yellow are the weapon of choice in my neck of the woods. Ten yards should take care of a whole army of zombies.


----------



## jc64 (Sep 1, 2012)

This has turned out to be fairly entertaining. 

jc


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Drown 'em, lol.
> 
> Today's weapon is a 150GB Western Digital Hard Drive.  Hmmm.  Maybe I can modify it to spit razor sharp platters out at 7000 rpm.  Or use it like a flail and just brain the bastards.



That's just not realistic lol.


----------



## WES999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is what I get:
"25in console tv, works fine, currently hooked up to cable so you can see it works"
I guess I could put on some mindless drivel show, and bore the zombies to death


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 1, 2012)

O ya mine just changed I got free kittens Hmm Zombie attacking kittens this could work !


----------



## BrianK (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in luck:

*free small mixed breed dog chiuaua mixed*


----------



## beo3 (Sep 3, 2012)

A dirty rooftop cargo carrier. Maybe I could hide inside of it!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 3, 2012)

Free kittens...looks like I will be swingin cats. Get my Ninja suit and cat holsters out...


----------



## mithesaint (Sep 4, 2012)

bioman said:


> Looks like I'll be throwing free dirt at em !


 
Me too!  Hopefully the fact that my free dirt is CLEAN will help!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmmm, I wonder how this would work if we used the personal ads instead.....
How about a full figured gal with a couple of kids who likes walks on the beach, camping and quiet times......oh I guess not!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 5, 2012)

Today I will be fighting off the zombie hoards with a cast iron bath tub . . . or more likely cowering inside it and hoping that the zombies don't find me hiding inside.


----------



## jc64 (Sep 6, 2012)

Went back to reload. Got me a "Free Sharp Microwave"

Guess it's better than a Dull Microwave. A Sharp Microwave will cut in deeper.

jc


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 7, 2012)

Today I got a free stereo.  Now I just need a few Hanson CDs and those zombies will steer clear...


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 7, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Free kittens...looks like I will be swingin cats. Get my Ninja suit and cat holsters out...


As a superhero you'd have the best motto ever "I can't swing a dead cat without hitting a zombie."


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 7, 2012)

Dusty doesn't appreciate the cat comments!


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Dusty doesn't appreciate the cat comments!


You'd prob have to shave that cat, otherwise it'd be like trying to bludgeon them with a pillow.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 7, 2012)

Dusty can't release his nails after he grabs things, he walks around the house stuck to his scratching post. I can just see him with 2 zombies on his paws.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 7, 2012)

Broyhill coffee table. I could have 'em come in for some coffee, idle cihtchat, and gossip.
That'd kill anybody.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 7, 2012)

A few bags of food...


Just a few bags of food, like alternative brand mac & cheese, dry milk, pink hot chocolate marshmallows, can of chili, 
and other things I'm going to add after I post this. Thanks
If interested please tell me when you can pick up, sooner is always better,
Thanks
Looks like the Zombies win...


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 7, 2012)

*FREE FIREWOOD EASY ROADSIDE ACCESS SMALL,LARGE,HUMUNGOUS*
* PEICES FREE (new windsor)*


Date: 2012-09-07, 4:30PM EDT
Reply to:see below



CALL 917 559-5345 FOR DIRECTIONS TO PICK UP. WOOD CAN BE USED FOR FIREWOOD OR EVEN FURNITURE MAKING BY THE RIGHT GUY. THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE COME BY FOR SOME BUT THERE'S STILL PLENTY LEFT


----------



## BrianK (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh great. Here's my reload. I think someone posted a thread about this listing elsewhere:



> FREE for Firewood or Lumber: 5 VERY TALL LOCUST TREES
> 
> I Have 5 40-50ft Locust Trees free for the cutting.
> 
> The only requirements are that; #1 You know how to fall a tree, as these are within striking distance of my pool and deck and #2 You take all 5 trees. If interested get back to me.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> *FREE FIREWOOD EASY ROADSIDE ACCESS SMALL,LARGE,HUMUNGOUS*
> * PEICES FREE (new windsor)*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Saw that one FlatBed, was thinking about checking it out but it's not exactly right around the corner.  Another guy over that way is giving away a ton of spruce.

Today I'm fending off Zombies with a dining room table.  Hmmm.  Brain stew anyone?


----------



## begreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Now we're talking. Got me some serious landscaping stones today. Yeah. Stoned zombies coming up.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 4, 2012)

This is on "best of"

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/274495936.html


----------



## fossil (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, as always happens, this thread has run its course...and then some.  I'm shutting it down before we just start re-posting everything on our local CL to here.  It was kinda fun at the outset.  Rick


----------

